# Flyball Club - West Midlands



## Donna_Birmingham (Jul 7, 2008)

Water orton wonderdogs
If you are interessed in joining a flyball team or want more information please contact me, 
we are based in the west midlands.
If you want to have some fun or compete please come along.
Donna xxx


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

My dogs love Flyball 

We are a bit far from you though,but recomend having a go.
Great fun the balls dont last but the dogs love it 

Mel


----------



## Donna_Birmingham (Jul 7, 2008)

HI all,
I'm still looking for flyball members if is just for fun please come along, 
pm me for more details if you are interessed.
thanks 
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Do you know of any in the East Midlands? Nottinghamshire?


----------



## Donna_Birmingham (Jul 7, 2008)

if you have a look on te BFA website that will give some more information.

donna


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Have you got a link?


----------



## Donna_Birmingham (Jul 7, 2008)

British Flyball Association

there is the alpha dogs in nottingham but if you look on here you can see the names and where they are based.

hope this helps
donna


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

There is flyball training/club in Selson, Nottingham. It's the NADTC, here is the link:

NADTC Website


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Beardy said:


> There is flyball training/club in Selson, Nottingham. It's the NADTC, here is the link:
> 
> NADTC Website


Cheers!!! Selston is just down the road from me!


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Might see you there then, if you join. I train on a Wednesday at 8.30, it's the agility training we go to. I tried the fly-ball, but Zak doesn't like sandy balls (don't know many males who do though!!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

It won't be for a while, he's only 6 months old!


----------

